# Robinson to Packers???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He visited for 2 days this past weekend. I know we need a return guy...BUT!

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story/9638511


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought the league was going to suspend him for this season?


----------

